# what should i pay for a #7 stanley/bailey or equivalent plane, looking for a user not a collector



## aurora (Jun 30, 2009)

hey guys, 
anyone know what i should pay for a jointer plane ? looking for something equivalent to a #7 stanley/bailey that i could refurbish, ... no cracks or missing chunks of casting. willing to fabricate handles if required, and clean and sharpen. not looking for an "antique" collector's edition, just a working plane and dont care about the japaning or cosmetics. looked on ebay and was a little surprise at price and conditions. any ideas as to price or where to find ?
thanks
jon


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

What area of the country are you in? Are there any flea markets and antique stores in your area? How much of a hurry are you in?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You should be able to find a good user for well under $100…..you might get lucky and stumble into usable $20 plane. IMO you'd be wise to expand your search to include a Record #07 or a Millers Falls #22….both are comparable planes to the Bailey and it'll increase your odds.

IIRC, I paid ~ $60 for this Record 07:


The Ebay items are in a constant state of flux, so keep watching. The free classifieds on many of these forums are a great place to pick up a plane. You might try contacting someone like Tablesaw Tom or "Leonard Bailey" @ Woodnet.net. Both are very reputable collectors and sellers of handplanes…tell them what you're looking for and see what tjhey've got. Good luck!


----------



## remy97 (Feb 23, 2010)

probly 120$ or less. i have a small stanley plane collection whiale one was still made in england.


----------



## aurora (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for the additional mfg'ers. are replacement parts readily available for them?

and i'm in ohio, and not in a hurry


----------



## remy97 (Feb 23, 2010)

hey luckey, im in orrville ohio. well i would say you could find parts online pretty effeciently but thats what i tell most people. and to find an old one you may want to look at ruarl tool auctions because i saw som good stuff go through there. the only problem sounds mean but you probly will get out bid by an amish man because they really will bet up the price. that is unless you want to spend alot of money quickly.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

If you are near Toledo, I can give you a source. Place is in Dundee Michigan, near Cabelas.

Steve.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you can usually find user #7 on craigslist and ebay for $40-100 depending on condition knowledge of seller, and the seller's need for speed to get rid of it, mostly it's in the $70 range though


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would look for one that is complete. You can get better quality replacement blades and chip breakers from Hock and other manufactures. Knobs/Totes can be purchased, made or found on parts planes.

I have seen them at yard sales for $5 up to over $100. I would look for one made between 1910 and world war II. Look for ones with two 1902 and one 1910 patent date behind the frog or a single 1910 patent date. Earlier than that and they do not have the frog adjustment screw. Some people do not think they are important, but I prefer them.

I would think that $30-$40 would be a good price goal. I would check local antique stores, junk shops, flea markets and yard sales. There should be quite a few around in Ohio if your not in a hurry.

Also, I have seen Stanley Bedrock 607 and 608s go in the $150 range on ebay. Sargent, Union and Ohio Tool would also be manufactures I would recommend.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i got mine from ebay for about $70 and it looks pretty new as u see my collection im my avitar to the left but i also have afew others straglers two #5 a #4-1/2 a #5-1/4 a #6 i also have a post in the forums here on LJ to trade three two #5's and a #6 check 'em out.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

You may want to check out the MWTCA (Mid West Tool Collectors Association - www.mwtca,org). They don't have any meets posted in Ohio right now, but probably will soon. Here in NC, the meets usually let in non-members for $5, and you can still buy tools from the guys there selling. I got a very good #7 (1930 vintage Stanley)at one of their meets here a year or so ago for $45.

Go


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

Jon,

I found a #6 → http://lumberjocks.com/CoolDavion/blog/8913 for $35, I think, at the Hartville (Ohio) Flea market, deals are out there if you look, and can wait until spring/summer.

What part of Ohio are you in?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Other good planes to use; Sargent and old Craftsman which were made by Sargent. My #7 is a Craftsman and it has worked great for years. I think I gave $45 for it.


----------



## aurora (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for all the information. in the past i've picked up some small block planes and #4-5 's, all for $15 or less in good conditions. one was even fine tuned so that first cuts i took produced long, smooth, see thru ribbons. i've just not seen many jointers (#7-8), or if i did they were way in excess of $100 in junk and antique shops that the sellers all seemed to think they had a "rare" antique tool on their hands. I will definitely start looking for sargents, craftsman,record and millers falls too. i'm in NE Ohio, and yes we do have a large amish community. will also watch for the midwest tool collectors show, and check out the hartville flea market


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

Jon,

Best of luck in your search.
Here is more info on Hartville http://www.hartvillemarketplace.com/ it's about 45 minutes from the Turnpike /route 43 area (I grew up there, so just a point of reference)

The busiest days are july 4 and memorial day weekends, lots of shoppers and traffic.

You can also check craigslist, planes occasionally show up there.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Good info all. I have never paid more than $50 for a plane of *ANY *size. Old "user" Stanleys are prevalent and easy to find even if you are picky. I haunt the auctions mostly online but still enjoy the occasional flea market or yard sale. I bought a type 6 #605 corrugated for $25 so deals can still found if you look around and are patient. The key is to *KNOW *what you're looking for and how not to end up with a paper weight.

Good luck.

always,
J.C.


----------



## aurora (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for all the information. in the past i've picked up some small block planes and #4-5 's, all for $15 or less in good conditions. one was even fine tuned so that first cuts i took produced long, smooth, see thru ribbons i've just not seen many jointers (#7-8), or if i did they were way in excess of $100 in junk and antique shops that the sellers all seemed to think they had a "rare" antique tool on their hands. I will definitely start looking for sargents, craftsman,record and millers falls too. i'm in NE Ohio, and yes we do have a large amish community. will also watch for the midwest tool collectors show, and check out the


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Steve:

When we are traveling North or South we go past Cabelas in Dundee (we usually stop).

Where is your source of hand planes in that area. I'm interested.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I used to live in NE Ohio and the largest Flea Market I've ever been to is at Shipshewana, Indiana it's not to far over the Indian state line from you. Go there and you will be amazed, take comfortable shoes.
http://www.tradingplaceamerica.com/fleamarket.php


----------

